# I Inherited Six Omega Watches In Various Conditions



## JohnStar (Apr 30, 2011)

Greetings all,

I'm new here. Found the forum trying to learn more about a small bag of watches I inherited.

As I don't know much about watches maybe you can help me identify the models. And maybe some of them is worth something for collectors. Any information you can help me with is greatly appreciated.

I can try to do some better pictures if that would help you. I will try to share some of the other brands of watches later on.




























Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnStar (Apr 30, 2011)

Pictures of the last four watches:


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice collection, I need a nice inheritance


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Interesting selection all obviously seen better days but nothing a little TLC wouldn't put right in the cosmetic sense. For a better insight into exactly what you have it would be best to get the case numbers from the inside of the caseback and this can then be looked up on Omega's database. The Constellation pie-pan (No.4) might be of particular interest to collectors but as for valuation, most forum members are usually reluctant to get involved but a quick trawl of ebay may give some guidance. Nice haul,if it were me I'd hang on to them.


----------



## JohnStar (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for your quick answers. In order to get inside the case, as you suggest, handlehall, would a tool such as this be sufficient?

Link: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/three-jaw-watch-case-opener-repair-tools-with-12-pins-46363

I have nimble fingers, but I have never opened a watch.

The pictures doesn't really do the watches justice. I'll try with a SLR camera when I have the chance. Any other information is still very welcome.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Ooooh, the Pie Pan dial is a nice little piece.

To be fair, value is going to be relatively low given condition.

If you are looking to sell, e.bay is your friend. Most items will reach true potential with the right description.

If you're keeping them, get them into a good independant watchmaker for service/refurb estimates.

Great little collection.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

JohnStar said:


> Thanks for your quick answers. In order to get inside the case, as you suggest, handlehall, would a tool such as this be sufficient?
> 
> Link: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/three-jaw-watch-case-opener-repair-tools-with-12-pins-46363
> 
> ...


That is the type of tool required but I can't say whether or not it is a good example, probably not judging from the price and you may find yourself adding to the scratches with a cheap opener. I'm not the best person to advise you as I'm not a tinkerer (don't even have the nimble fingers)

As you aren't getting much joy here perhaps it may be best trying the main forum as everyone doesn't read the sub-forums

Better pics are nice but you need those case numbers for precise details of what you've got.

Do they all run OK when wound?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

JohnStar said:


> The pictures doesn't really do the watches justice. I'll try with a SLR camera when I have the chance. Any other information is still very welcome.


You've been lucky indeed JohnStar :yes: ,A ready made collection of fine,not to mention valuable watches.



JohnStar said:


> Thanks for your quick answers. In order to get inside the case, as you suggest, handlehall, would a tool such as this be sufficient?
> 
> Link: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/three-jaw-watch-case-opener-repair-tools-with-12-pins-46363
> 
> I have nimble fingers, but I have never opened a watch.


You've no need to open these up for the moment i'd say.I'f not running,then the thing to do is to consider finding a repairer.

As far as a caseback tool is concerned,I think the type you've been looking at is pretty much redundant now.These can be fiddly to use ,And if the back is SO tight,then you will also need a case holder and vice to grip the case anyhow.

Keep it simple and look for a ''Screwball'' type opener if you want one.These are simple [How simple can you get  ],Foolproof,And really do work well !!.



kevkojak said:


> To be fair, value is going to be relatively low given condition.


Although obviously ''Worn'',I think these actually look clean.OK,The plexis want replacing/Polishing,But they look well preserved to me.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

littlealex said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, value is going to be relatively low given condition.
> ...


Course, they look clean. But I wouldn't buy a vintage watch from an unknown source without factoring in the cost of a service at the very least.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


Without looking inside these myself Kojak,Of course i'm only going on external appearance.

But I know from experience that the health of a watch movement,and it's state of hygiene are two different things [That a movement can be quite dirty,But functioning well and in good condition.Or that a movement can be quite clean,But carrying wear and damage].

Also that a service [''Service''] will not cure damage or wear that has not been checked for.

I appreciate too that it depends ultimately on what the OP wants to do with them,Whether he wants to keep and wear,Or sell on,But without spending out [Perhaps needlessly,And a lot]it would be sensible to at least have these checked over by a GOOD watchmaker before making any decisions.

It would be the opinion of a Watchmaker ALONE as to any of these requiring servicing.

I'm sure many here would agree on this


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

very nice collection there wish someone would leave me something !


----------

